# Does anyone have a targus case for the new ipad



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm leaning toward a Targus case base on amazon reviews.  I can't afford more than $50 tops right now, and this seems to fit in my budget, offer protection, and looks nice. Just wondering if anyone had one and how they felt about it.  The ipad I'm borrowing right now has a smart cover and I am not a fan. I don't think it offers much in the way of protection and it falls off every time I breathe.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I found a fantastic one from iHome at TJ Maxx for my new iPad and love it. It has the smart cover features, but is the size and bulk of the Apple cover, and was only $29.

Like this but in light grey:


----------

